# BootCamp sur Apple M1, un jour possible ?



## Membre supprimé 1178131 (21 Mars 2021)

Hello ! 

Est-ce que vous pensez que dans le futur ce serait réalisable ?   
Tout est dans le titre, sondage ouvert.


----------



## edenpulse (21 Mars 2021)

Oui peut-être, mais pour qu'il y ai un début, il faudrait que Windows permette d'acheter des licences ARM pour autre chose que ses propres machines pour commencer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1178131 (21 Mars 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Oui peut-être, mais pour qu'il y ai un début, il faudrait que Windows permette d'acheter des licences ARM pour autre chose que ses propres machines pour commencer.


Apple a déjà commencé à établir la conversation avec Windows concernant les licences ARM ?


----------



## edenpulse (21 Mars 2021)

ça n'est pas à Apple à venir quémander que Microsoft fasse quelque chose pour ça. Et j'ai pas de boule de crystal.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1178131 (21 Mars 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> ça n'est pas à Apple à venir quémander que Microsoft fasse quelque chose pour ça. Et j'ai pas de boule de crystal.


Certes, j'espère qu'on aura de nouvelles infos d'ici 2022 !


----------



## ericse (21 Mars 2021)

Pour moi jamais, ce n'est plus dans l'intérêt d'Apple de s'adapter à Windows (comme ça a pu l'être en 2006), au contraire, il faut faire venir les dévelopeurs sur la plateforme macOS/iOS grâce à l'attractivité des machines Apple/ARM.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1178131 (21 Mars 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Pour moi jamais, ce n'est plus dans l'intérêt d'Apple de s'adapter à Windows (comme ça a pu l'être en 2006), au contraire, il faut faire venir les dévelopeurs sur la plateforme macOS/iOS grâce à l'attractivité des machines Apple/ARM.


Je vois! Oui ça fait sens. Mais c'est vrai que j'aime quand même switcher entre les OS, j'espère que des développeurs pourront au moins trouver une alternative pour faire tourner Windows


----------



## maxou56 (23 Mars 2021)

NodYelk a dit:


> Certes, j'espère qu'on aura de nouvelles infos d'ici 2022 !


Bonsoir,
Bootcamp c'est très très peu probable (apple à dit qu'il n'y aurait pas "Bootcamp"), il y a des développements en cours pour porter linux sur les mac ARM.
Mais quid des performances, car c'est un CPU ARM, mais seul les instruction ARM64 sont standards, tout le reste est "maison" et non documenté, GPU, Neural Engine 16 cœurs, Secure Enclave... Pas de de comptabilité ARM32 (ça pose des problèmes dans windows ARM par exemple, même en virtalisation).


NodYelk a dit:


> j'espère que des développeurs pourront au moins trouver une alternative pour faire tourner Windows


C'est déjà possible en virtualisation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1178131 (23 Mars 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Bootcamp c'est très très peu probable (apple à dit qu'il n'y aurait pas "Bootcamp"), il y a des développements en cours pour porter linux sur les mac ARM.
> Mais quid des performances, car c'est un CPU ARM, mais seul les instruction ARM64 sont standards, tout le reste est "maison" et non documenté, GPU, Neural Engine 16 cœurs, Secure Enclave... Pas de de comptabilité ARM32 (ça pose des problèmes dans windows ARM par exemple, même en virtalisation).
> 
> C'est déjà possible en virtualisation.


Je vois.. C'est dommage quand même, mais bon, c'est compréhensible.


----------

